

Russian Space Propaganda Posters - littlesparkvt
http://spaceindustrynews.com/19-awesome-communist-space-propaganda-posters/

======
EvilTerran
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

_If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."_

You got it right the first time -- figured you'd try again with more linkbait
words?

------
ColinWright
You posted this 17 hours ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4215828>

